
Plane flies in a plane pattern - dustinmoris
https://www.flightradar24.com/BOE004/e54ad6b/#
======
ljoshua
Ha that's awesome! To more clearly see the flight path, click the filter
button on the side and add the plane's callsign, BOE004, to the filter list.

